# Advice on my beginner cycle would be greatly appreciated!



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi there veterans, 

I've decided that I want to hop on the good stuff and would really liked if the experienced users here can give it a quick glance to make sure everything is ok.

My first cycle will be your standard Test E cycle at 500mg/week so here it is:

Weeks 1-12 500mg Test E weekly
Weeks 1-12 500iu HCG weekly
Weeks 1-12 Arimidex at 0.5mg E3D
Weeks 13-14 Do nothing period(wait for exogenous test to leave the system)
Weeks 15-18 Nolvadex at 40/40/20/20
Weeks 15-18 Clomid at 25/25/25/25

I would also like if you guys could quickly glance the items dosages to make sure I did the math correct.

3 vials of test E (10ml/vial at 250 mg) 
40 tabs arimidex (1mg pill) .5 every 3 days 
90 tablets of nolvadex (20mg/pill)
HCG 5000IU and a 2000IU ampule. 500 IU every week 2 separate doses
Clomid (Already have it, 6 month pharma grade supply)

48 3 cc syringes minimum (4 injections per week)
48 18 gauge syringes for drawing both TEST and HCG
24 1 inch 23 gauge needle for Test injections on quads
24 insulin pins for HCG 
Bacteriostatic water

Also Im using Clomid right now (got pharma grade) as a TEST booster. Seen good results. Do I have to wait a couple of weeks off clomid before starting my cycle? This one is very important I would really like it answered

Right now I'm cutting to get to 10% levels of bodyfat or lower. I've done extensive research on the subject and people say that the lower bodyfat you have the better starting into a cycle(also shows you have the nutritional aspect of bodybuilding down) Is this true?

I want to just do quad injections for my Test E, and pinch stomach for my HCG

Also, this is very important. Test E is a long esther and takes a long time to kick in. In the first 3-4 weeks of beginning my cycle, what kind of surplus should I be aiming for? In other words, how many pounds per week of weight gain?

After the first 4 weeks where Test really kicks in, what weight gain should I be looking for ? how many pounds a week. 

Im hoping this cycle will get me to the 225lbs at 10% or less. My stats are 6'0 at 196 right now, around 12%, cutting to 10% before I start

I think thats all for now, please tell me what you think about it.Please guide me to the right directions, I've been researching this matter for more than 6 months now, contemplated extensively so I would really appreciate it if you guys could help me out here.

Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 30, 2015)

You put a lot of time into the cycle. How much time did you put into you diet?


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

The same amount of effort put into lifting. Nutritional aspect of bodybuilding is down, I can assure you that. The reason why I am asking for cycle help is because that is the one thing I'm not sure about which is the opposite of Diet, which I have already have an extensive knowledge on the matter. I would not make sense to ask for diet advice if I already have it down to the last point. I've been calculating macros for years now, lets just put it that way. I can manipulate weekly weight gain consistently and successfully, depending on cutting or bulking.

I hope that answers your questions and would like to know your thoughts on my post as well.

Thank you for your concern. It's appreciated


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 30, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> Hi there veterans,
> 
> I've decided that I want to hop on the good stuff and would really liked if the experienced users here can give it a quick glance to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> ...




Diet is everything.
Diet 
Diet


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you Pinkbear for your answers.

The reason I was asking how much weight to gain per week is that as a natty I try to aim for around 0.5 lbs a week while bulking because it does not make sense to go higher than that since you have a limit on muscle gain. But as a enhanced lifter, I was wondering if that changes, meaning you can try to aim for a higher weight gain a week say 1.5lb weekly since now you have the help of test which would enhance protein synthesis.

I calculate macros so I can adjust my calories accordingly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

You should shoot for about 2lbs per week. That's a lot for 12 weeks and will be some fat of course. 

Don't worry about clomid being in your system when the cycle starts.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you Pillar, I appreciate your answer.

Due to running clomid as a test booster I know that I will not have emotional effects from it, so thats good.


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice to see a noob put a good deal of thought in... Good luck


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you DF, thoughts? anything off? (will change wait time for pct as mentioned above)


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> Thank you DF, thoughts? anything off? (will change wait time for pct as mentioned above)



Looks good to me.  Pink pointed out some pct changes.  Just keep adding cals as you gain to support
Added muscle & you'll do fine.


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2015)

well done for doing your own research. the guys have already given you some good pointers and it all looks pretty solid
welcome to the darkside


----------



## AlphaM (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice to see a new guy not asking how much test to drink per day


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 30, 2015)

AlphaM said:


> Nice to see a new guy not asking how much test to drink per day


My wife drinks test almost daily.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 30, 2015)

****ing kudos my man, great job on doing some research and building a solid first cycle.  We don't see this often, so it's appreciated.  Hell maybe this could be a sticky for the other new guys to reference at some point.

In any event, what you're doing is straightforward and clean, I like it.  Sounds like you have the rest of your regimen under control, just get ready for some gains and weekly cal adjustments.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

HollyWoodCole said:


> ****ing kudos my man, great job on doing some research and building a solid first cycle.  We don't see this often, so it's appreciated.  Hell maybe this could be a sticky for the other new guys to reference at some point.
> 
> In any event, what you're doing is straightforward and clean, I like it.  Sounds like you have the rest of your regimen under control, just get ready for some gains and weekly cal adjustments.



First of all, thank you for your kind comments, it is really appreciated. I've been researching for months now and take this very seriously and finally feel like I have a solid base of knowledge going into my first cycle and I'm so glad people here helped me out on the waiting period time, otherwise I would of just waited 2 weeks and straight to PCT.

I do have a question however that I was hoping your opinion on the matter. Since I'll have more Test for my cycle, you think it's a bad idea as a beginner to go ahead and frontload Test E at 750mgs the first 1 or 2 weeks to speed up the process of kicking in? Or I should I stick to 500mg.

Thanks again


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

bvs said:


> well done for doing your own research. the guys have already given you some good pointers and it all looks pretty solid
> welcome to the darkside



Thank you man. Ill be hoping on the train in approximately 2-3 weeks, so we'll see how it goes. I'm hoping that during cycle people here can address some of the things that might come up.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 30, 2015)

I know some guys do it, but there really isn't much point in frontloading test.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 30, 2015)

Up'dMyCarbs said:


> First of all, thank you for your kind comments, it is really appreciated. I've been researching for months now and take this very seriously and finally feel like I have a solid base of knowledge going into my first cycle and I'm so glad people here helped me out on the waiting period time, otherwise I would of just waited 2 weeks and straight to PCT.
> 
> I do have a question however that I was hoping your opinion on the matter. Since I'll have more Test for my cycle, you think it's a bad idea as a beginner to go ahead and frontload Test E at 750mgs the first 1 or 2 weeks to speed up the process of kicking in? Or I should I stick to 500mg.
> 
> Thanks again



It's the same ester regardless of dosage, so things won't really kick in any faster. 

If you were going to front load anything I would say dbol for four weeks would be far better. 

How old are you my man?


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll be 25 this upcoming July

I was really considering Dbol, but the water retention and the nature of hepatoxicity on orals makes me not want to do it any kind of orals for now.

500mg it is then, makes sense what you said


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 30, 2015)

Understand, most really lean people don't want to have the bloat even though it's temporary. Really since most want to have a summer look around now is when you would run some anavar instead. 

I will say though that I'm a big fan of your first cycle being simple and build on that later.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Anavar is the mildest oral available right? I'm really thinking on running it along with test, in the lowest amount.

How would you go about adding var into my cycle?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 30, 2015)

Var is indeed very mild as well as flexible, you can front or back load it.  I would think you would want to front load in this scenario.  Just start the var when you start your test and run for 4-6 weeks.  You could run 50mg/day and see plenty from it assuming it's legit.


----------



## nightster (Apr 30, 2015)

I have no advice, just a "good luck", and post up your progress! !


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 1, 2015)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Var is indeed very mild as well as flexible, you can front or back load it.  I would think you would want to front load in this scenario.  Just start the var when you start your test and run for 4-6 weeks.  You could run 50mg/day and see plenty from it assuming it's legit.



Hey man, after thinking all day long about it, I've decided to include var into my cycle front loading it for 4 or 5 weeks at 50mg/ED. Is that good to go. Also should I ran liver support such as Liv 52 or Milk thistle?

I would hope it's legit since var costed me a arm and a leg, I hope this is not source talk but damn, is var usually that expensive. Cost me almost as much as my entire cycle and I might have to get more if I decide to do it 4+ weeks, I was really surprised.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 1, 2015)

Also forgot to ask you, is there a general consensus regarding AI aromasin vs Adex? I went ahead a bought Adex but was curious as to why some people prefer one or the other.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 1, 2015)

I've tried both. Most guys just stick with the first one they've used. I didn't notice any difference, but I'm sure there's something.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 1, 2015)

I see I see, the reason why I chose Adex was because the dosage was very small since I don't like taking pills lol.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 14, 2015)

So I'll be starting my cycle monday, have everything in hand and wanted to ask you guys a question regarding var.

So ill be doing your standard Test E 500mg for 12 weeks but I would like a kickstart to get things going before the esther kicks in. The thing is, I would also really like to have var+test stacked while I'm in my peak. So, in spite of this, I was thinking of doing the following:

Weeks 1-4 Var 50mg
Weeks 5-8 No var, Come off to let liver values recover
Weeks 9-12 Var 50mg while in my peak of the cycle.

Could I get an opinion on the bad a good things doing this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 14, 2015)

Personally I would suggest front OR backloading it but I don't think you would have a problem either way to be honest. Maybe someone that's done it before can chime in.


----------



## Up'dMyCarbs (May 14, 2015)

Alright, thanks for your opinion.

Also I switched to Aromasin since I read that it was better on bloating and cholesterol values.

Man, I have everything in hand, I really just want to start my cycle today (thursday), ever since I got my gear It takes me so much longer to sleep cause of the anticipation, 4 more days seems like an eternity. lol


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2015)

leave the oral out.  your plan is good to go.


----------

